# تصميم مستشفى بالرياض ( للطرح ، والنقد ، والنقاش )



## مركاز الابداع (12 يوليو 2008)

اخوتي ، واخواتي الكرام ..
هذا تصميم لمشروع مستشفى بحي المصيف بمدينة الرياض ( حي المصيف ) ..
أحببت أن أضيفه في هذا الملتقى .. لنيل الفائدة والاطلاع ..
وأطرحه عليكم .. للنقد والنقاش ..( وشدوا الهمة ) .. كل واحد يحاول ينقد ( ايجابيات ، وسلبيات )
وأيضاً يحاول يتوقع ماهي الفلسفة والفكرة التصميمية لمصمم هذا المستشفى ..
وهل نجح في تصميمه ؟
واتمنى ان يكون وسيلة هادفة لنتعود على أساسيات النقد المعماري في المشاريع المعمارية .. 
ودمتم بخير ..

اخترت لكم من المشروع ، الصور المرفقة التالية :
الصورة الأولى : موقع المستشفى ..
الصورة الثانية : الموقع العام ..
الصورة الثالثة : مسقط الدور الأرضي ..
الصورة الرابعة : مسقط الدور الأول ، والمتكرر ..
الصورة الخامسة : الواجهات ..
الصورة السادسة : القطاعات ..
الصورة السابعة : مسقط الأساسات الإنشائية للمستشفى ..
الصورة الثامنة : النظام الانشائي الذي أختير لتنفيذ المستشفى + تفاصيل انشائية ..
الصورة التاسعة : النظام الميكانيكي ( التبريد + التدفئة ) ..
الصورة العاشرة : انظمة الغازات ..
الصورة الحادية عشر : مسقط التمديدات الميكانيكية ( مسقط جزئي في قسم التنويم ) ..
الصورة الثانية عشر : المناظير المعمارية ..

ولكم تحياتي ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (12 يوليو 2008)

الصورة المرفقة :
الموقع العام للمستشفى ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (12 يوليو 2008)

الصورة المرفقة :
مسقط الدور الأرضي للمستشفى ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (12 يوليو 2008)

الصورة المرفقة :
مسقط الدور الأول ، والدور المتكرر للمستشفى ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (12 يوليو 2008)

الصورة المرفقة :
الواجهات المعمارية للمستشفى ..


----------



## midraw (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام
اذا ممكن اعادة وضع الصور و لكن بحجم أكبر
شكرا


----------



## مركاز الابداع (12 يوليو 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..
شكرا لمشاركتك midraw
والله أدري إن حجم الصور صغير ، لكن :83: المشكلة الملتقى محدد 100 مشاركة لرفع الملفات ..
لكن أبحاول أرفقها برابط مستقل وأنا حاضر ..
تحياتي..


----------



## raghad (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسفة
انا ايضا لم افهم شيء من المخططات بسبب حجمها الصغير


----------



## مركاز الابداع (12 يوليو 2008)

*ما يهمكم ..*

أخوتي الكرام ..
إن شاء الله أبحمّل الصور بشكل أحسن وأكبر ..
ما يهمكم ..
شكراً لكم


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*استكمالاً لتحميل الصور ..*

موقع المستشفى ومساحته ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*استكمالاً لتحميل الصور - 2*

الموقع العام للمستشفى ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*استكمالاً لتحميل الصور - 3*

مسقط الدور الأرضي للمستشفى ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*استكمالاً لتحميل الصور - 4*

مسقط الدور الأول ، والدور المتكرر للمستشفى ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*استكمالاً لتحميل الصور - 5*

الواجهات المعمارية للمستشفى ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*استكمالاً لتحميل الصور - 6*

القطاعات ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

:15: وبنكمل المره الجـــــايـــه ...
ولكم أجمل تحية ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (14 يوليو 2008)

*استكمالاً لتحميل الصور -7*

مسقط الأساسات والميدات ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (14 يوليو 2008)

*استكمالاً لتحميل الصور -8*

النظام الانشائي المختار ( Hollow Core ) .. وتفاصيل إنشائية من المبنى ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (14 يوليو 2008)

*استكمالاً لتحميل الصور -9*

نظام التكييف المستخدم ( التبريد + التدفئة ) ..


----------



## سالمونتى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## بيسان 2 (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك بس وين المنظور المعماري للمستشفى؟!


----------



## مركاز الابداع (24 فبراير 2009)

حياك الله يا بيسان 2

شكراً لمرورك ومشاركتك .. وبالنسبة للمنظور ، لم أجد أي منظور لهذا المشروع .. 
وواضح من شكل الكتل في الموقع العام والواجهات المرفقة إن التصميم متعوب عليه ..
ومن خلال قراءاتي لهذا المشروع ، فقد تميز في التصميم المعماري للفراغات ، وبنحكم على هالشيء من خلال اطلاعنا على المساقط ..

شكراً مرة أخرى لمرور الجميع ..


----------



## کوران (24 فبراير 2009)

مركاز الابداع قال:


> مسقط الدور الأرضي للمستشفى ..



thanks alot my brother


----------



## عاشقة العيون (26 فبراير 2009)

لو جبت صور 3d لكان بينت عن حق يعنى مجسم


----------



## ميرا1985 (4 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية 
وموفق دوووم


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (13 أبريل 2009)

غريبه ان غرف الاقامه كلها مقاس واحد


----------



## خالد صلاح (13 أبريل 2009)

لا زالت الصور صغيرة جدا للتعليق


----------



## لمسة ابداعي (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور ........ متألق دائما


----------



## fahmi omer (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you very much it is very helpful


----------



## eng.far7an (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووور ويعطيك الف عافيه على الجهد


----------



## ahmed eltigani158 (29 يناير 2012)

سلامات انا مشترك جديد ولا تظهر لى صور المشاريع ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ahmed eltigani158 (29 يناير 2012)

لو سمحتة يلاباش مهندس ضرورى ترسل الصور دى بحجم كبير فى الايميل ده بعد ازنك [email protected]


----------



## deedoo20 (21 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الك


----------

